# Lost Savings Account Passbook



## debodun (Dec 22, 2015)

I went to make a deposit in my savings account and my passbook was not where I usually keep it (in my car trunk). My car is in a secure garage and I keep it locked even then. The last day I remember seeing it was 10 days ago. I took it out of the trunk (along with other items) because I was having my car serviced at a local garage. I thought I had put everything back, but I found everything but the passbook. I went to the bank and they issued be a new passbook and everythung was in order (no money taken), but should I be concerned about someone finding it and cleaning me out?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 23, 2015)

debodun said:


> I went to make a deposit in my savings account and my passbook was not where I usually keep it (in my car trunk). My car is in a secure garage and I keep it locked even then. The last day I remember seeing it was 10 days ago. I took it out of the trunk (along with other items) because I was having my car serviced at a local garage. I thought I had put everything back, but I found everything but the passbook. I went to the bank and they issued be a new passbook and everythung was in order (no money taken), but should I be concerned about someone finding it and cleaning me out?



Have the bank switch account numbers and rest easy..


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 24, 2015)

ABSOLUTELY -- change the account number!


----------



## debodun (Dec 25, 2015)

Yes, I did. The only drawback is that they no longer offer passbook accounts, but now I can't misplace it.


----------

